
Mansion: Raycasting Technical Demo - pera
http://www.laboralphy.org/raycaster/modules/mansion/
======
tmpgame
I like the style, However, there are several interesting issues : \- aliasing
on the ground \- If I understand well you use confidence zones for add or
remove light to the objets, we can see them un the ground and the roof, this
is not a problem but the light don't react like this. if a light is in a
corridor and you go far away, you should see the zone where is the light with
more light ;)

------
bsagdiyev
This brings me back. I recognize some of those textures from Shadow Warrior !

------
jstewartmobile
I enjoyed the retro of this. Thank you!

